# Do Porch lights attract Wax Moths



## SheepDog68 (Mar 9, 2016)

Tagged for further reading!

While hoping my bats are snaking on every moth around here!

SD


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

should not have a real wax moth problem now. i dont think the light would make much of a difference. would be better to keep your hive strong in the box there in and dont give them to many frames they can not cover


----------

